# Glen Strathallan or Glen Strath Allen



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

I found this site just a couple of days ago to seek out photos of some of my old ships, subsequently joined and think that as well as being a good way to enjoy some amusing banter, and seek out old shipmates, it is also a useful research tool.

I came across a forum thread relating to MAR courses at King Teds, and in it a referrence to the college training ship, Glen Strathallan or Glen Strath Allen. Hereafter I shall refer to her as Glen until I have confirmed her actual name. I had always remembered her as Glen Strathallan, and had fond memories of bunks and hammocks in what was designed as the fish hold, stowing cable by hand, triple expansion steam reciprocating engines and all sorts of other archaic practices. Whilst not a pasty faced engine room trogladite, I have since always been interested in these engines, and whilst I have never knowingly seen them I was pleased to hear that they are preserved in the Science Museum, and did not suffer the same fate as the Glen herself. 

My query is this, I have recently come across a site refering to her sinking, and naming her as Glen Strath Allen, and then believed that perhaps my memory was playing tricks on me. Having more time on my hands than is perhaps good for me I currently build model (OK, toy) boats for my grandchildren, and decided than the Glen would make an especially fine model, especially with working triple expansion steam engines. Thus yesterday (until stupid-o-clock this morning) I started researching the net, but could find nothing, and all that I could find in my own modest library was a record of her in RN service during WWII, listed as an anti submarine yacht, Glen Strathallan, pennant number FY 010.

I am not looking for a quick fix, but would be very frustrated to spend years researching, only to find that someone on this site knows all about her. Thus, any info, photos, memories etc would be most welcome, or if anyone has experience of researching more obscure vessels, advice would be welcome.

(Read) 

In the 80's I actually dived on her off Bovisand, but it would be nice to see her steaming again, even if only in model form.

Best wishes,

John


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Ref my previous reference to her sinking, see 

http://www.submerged.co.uk/glenstrathallen.php

JT


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Glen Strathallen*

I spent a week on the Glen Strathallen in February 1964 as part of my pre-sea course at KE VII along with engineering cadets from Popular Tech and trainees from a radio school in London. As far as I can remember the name was identified as Glen Strathallen, just two words. I have a picture of her copyrighted by an A.Duncan of 14 Primrose Terrace in Gravesend. The picture identifies the name in the same format but is not dated. However, she looks very much like the Glen I sailed on.

Although I have many excellent memories of the experience, the most vivid is the nav' cadets being lined up on deck, in alphbetical order, prior to sailing. The first in line was assigned to the wheel, the next to the bridge movement book....and so on. As a "D" I was assigned a fender-starboard side. After that we all went to stations for the first time as we headed for the river. Hard to imagine this first standby was uneventful given the manouvers that were required through the dock and lock, not to mention dropping an anchor to snub her around in the river.

The regular crew was very small, and the only name that stays with me was that of Louis Mann who was the C/O.

Cheers.


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Nova Scotian, now that you mention it I also remember turning on the anchor on leaving the dock, shipping equivelant of a hand brake turn. Never had cause to use such a manoever on supertankers. As I now recal we were forever dropping anchor which is perhaps why I remembered forever stowing muddy wet cable.

How long have you had the photo? I wonder if A.Duncan of 14 Primrose Terrace in Gravesend are still in business. I shall enquire. I get to Gravesend now and again, since, co-incidently, my old Met Police unit have taken over and now train at the old Gravesend Sea School. Damn small world.

I do not remember Louis Mann, but I do well remember a character, bosun I think, at either King Teds or some other seamanship training organisation, who took us for Lifeboat drills/training in St Katherines Dock, went under the sobriquet of 'Dog F**k' since that was what he called brains, which he used to constantly urge us to use. Quadrant davits, never ever used them again either.

Regards,

John T


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

I remember the Glen Strathallan (2 words) based in Douglas, Isle of Man in the early 1950's whilst owned by the millionaire Colby Cubbin and used as his private yacht.

It was a condition of his Will that she be used either for training purposes, or sunk. The rest you know

Bill


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you for this Bill, I certainly feel that my memories of it are with just the two words and not three - Whilst I agree memory plays tricks, but I am thinking that the diving web-site is misguided and has given us a _"bum-steer"_
Regards
Mark


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*T.S. Glen Strathallan*

Hello John and all,

There are some photos of Glen Strathallan here:

http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/glen%20strathallan.html

Some info here:

http://www.plymouthdiving.co.uk/Content/DiveSites/GlenStrathallan.aspx
Try a google search with "Glen Strathallan" include the quotes.

*Bill &Tonga*, You are right it should be Glen Strathallan. If in doubt ask any Scot.

Rgds (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Hugh,

Thank you - that seems exactly what we wanted. Well done Sir. (Applause) 

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## BMW Simon (Apr 13, 2004)

*Glen Strathallan*

Hi John
There are a couple of photos in my gallery check this link http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1034/password/0/sort/3/cat/500/page/11
also http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1035/password/0/sort/4/cat/500/page/11
She was donated as a gift to Shaftesbury Homes & affiliated with T.S. Arethusa then became too expensive.The rest you know!
Simon.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi John:

I'm not sure how, or when, I acquired the picture. Good luck with your project.

Nova Scotian.


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Gentlemen, I am impressed with this site as a forum for information. Whilst all about the world wide web is not necessarily good, as a vehicle for exchanging information world wide, this shows its value.

I shall put my mind to gathering more info, and perhaps eventually building a working model. I usually model boats in 1:12 scale. A 12'6" model Glen Strathallan would be a very ambitious project, but if I lived long enough to complete it it would be worthwhile.

Thanks to all,

John Trem


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

John,
That sounds a great project; good luck and go for it. As for your posting, thank you for gettiing us to focus on getting the name correct - well done.
(Applause) 
Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Fraserbetts (Nov 25, 2006)

*Glen Strathallan*



John Tremelling said:


> Gentlemen, I am impressed with this site as a forum for information. Whilst all about the world wide web is not necessarily good, as a vehicle for exchanging information world wide, this shows its value.
> 
> I shall put my mind to gathering more info, and perhaps eventually building a working model. I usually model boats in 1:12 scale. A 12'6" model Glen Strathallan would be a very ambitious project, but if I lived long enough to complete it it would be worthwhile.
> 
> ...


John, my first "real" trip to sea - I started thred on KE VII where she was used as a training ship and was directed to your thread. Some memories.
First time round (63), she was coal fired and having been issued with a nice white boiler suit didn't relish a stint in the stoke hold, however as a deckie I had to spend time down below during manouvring; fascinating, and remember wondering if I had made the right decision. Later up the Gulf in summer I realised I had. Second time around, (66) she had been converted to diesel. An ex Bovisand diving instructor worked for me in Cyprus and he confimed in 97 she was still there.
I remember the cook who was ex Cunard, food was excellent; spud bashing on the bridge at anchor at the Nore, great stuff!! stoker was polish and I cant remember his name but when he came on deck his eyes became slits he was not used to sunlight; built like the original bricky. Bosun was also ex Cunard, only a young guy but an excellent seaman. Mate was Mann. Others dont know.
Berthed in the Milwall docks; only warning was 'dont fall in or its a trip to hospital to get your stomach pumped'.
I wonder if the engine is still in the Science museum.
Fraser


----------



## Manx Mariner (Jun 16, 2010)

John Tremelling said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I found this site just a couple of days ago to seek out photos of some of my old ships, subsequently joined and think that as well as being a good way to enjoy some amusing banter, and seek out old shipmates, it is also a useful research tool.
> 
> ...


My family history show the name as two words "Glen Strathallan". My mother is a Cubbin and we are related to R.A. Colby Cubbin.

I would love to see a photo of your model when it is done.


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Stephen Carter posted a good picture of the Glen Strathallen on this site, along with quite a detailed potted history of Mr Cubbon.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/158688/title/glen-strathallan-at-douglas-about-1952/cat/508
Cheers, Don


----------



## Mizzentop64 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Glen Strathallan*

I also remember the "Strathallan" and was on board during M.N. training on a Mid Aprenticeship Release Course (at King Teds) in 1966. I seem to recall doing my GPO Restricted Radio Ops Cert on board there. I also vividly remember the bosun in St. Katharine Dock (?) who took us for the "EDH" and "Lifeboat" tickets. He was indeed known as "Dogf**k" and I well remember him yelling at us as we struggled with pulling on 22 ft cutters.

That were in the days when we had a "Merch", of course.....happy days.


----------



## John Adamson (Sep 7, 2005)

I also did my MAR at King Teds, also known as the "Stack of Bricks", in the Summer of 68.I remember well doing Lifeboat and EDH tickets with that same Bosun.When our class was at St. Katherines, they were prepping the old warehouses for the Blitz scene in "The Battle of Britain".There were lots of old fire engins and fire floats hanging around.Did anyone do their radar ticket on the "Sir John Cass"? Nice little vessel

John


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

When doing my radio training at Norwood Technical College in south London in 1968-70, the class I was in (about 12-15 of us) were due to go on board 'Glen Strathallan' for a trip down the Thames into the North Sea to get a feel for operating the radio room on board a ship. I think something might have been set up with GNF (North Foreland Radio) as well, but at this distance, the brain cells are a bit tired ! As far as I can remember, the trip was canned at the last minute because she failed a survey and never went to sea again, except to Bovisand that is !

As for Alex Duncan, on his death a few years ago his collection was split up between the WSS, John Clarkson and possibly someone in Germany.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## GrabbaGraham (Mar 3, 2012)

Grabba here just joined. would love to see photos of Glen Strathallen
my brother was Cabin Boy early 30s.Gt.Grandfather shipbuilder.
William Williamson of Workington.Cheers from Downunder/


----------



## dick palmer (Jan 28, 2008)

Manx Mariner said:


> My family history show the name as two words "Glen Strathallan". My mother is a Cubbin and we are related to R.A. Colby Cubbin.
> 
> I would love to see a photo of your model when it is done.


Did pre-sea 61-62 and spent a lot of time on the GS. Hard times in winter, but a lot of fun. Safety ship at the Southend & Leigh regatta. Launching boats at 8-10 knots ! I took the e out of Southend in the large glass windows at the end of the pier with a heaving line ! Poor Capt Griffith didn't know what to do with himself !! I was told to look after the boiler one night when the fireman went to the pub ! I didn't know what to do, but I broke up the clinker as I thought it didn,t look right ! The fireman nearly killed me, and we sailed a day late while he built the clinker back again. That ship was real training for where we were going, unlike a sailing ship !


----------



## BarnacleBillBellman (Mar 22, 2012)

*Glen Strath Allan*

Hiya
Just browsing and came across your post re Glen.
For your info, she was built in Yorkshire, but before she was finished the bloke who commisioned her went bust, she was bought by a millionare called Cubby Colbin, and, converted into , I beleive some sort of sweeper,by the Royal Navy during WW2when the war ended she was returned to him
Apparentlywhen he died he bequeathed her to the Training Ship Arethusa, moored on the Medway, and run by The Shaftesbury Homes for kids, which is where I first came across her, |I was on the ARE 1957 to 1959], if memory serves me right we were told she was too expensive to run, and stayed , moored alongside until the Arethusa was sold to the Yanks, and she wasa towed to Plymouth, as per Colbins request, and sunk off the breakwater, funnily enough, I was a copper down in Plymouth, and never saw her.
Sorry it,s taken me sl long to find the site , and in the intervening years who knows whats happened to you?

See yah
Vaughan


----------



## Manx Mariner (Jun 16, 2010)

BarnacleBillBellman said:


> Hiya
> Just browsing and came across your post re Glen.
> For your info, she was built in Yorkshire, but before she was finished the bloke who commisioned her went bust, she was bought by a millionare called Cubby Colbin, and, converted into , I beleive some sort of sweeper,by the Royal Navy during WW2when the war ended she was returned to him
> Apparentlywhen he died he bequeathed her to the Training Ship Arethusa, moored on the Medway, and run by The Shaftesbury Homes for kids, which is where I first came across her, |I was on the ARE 1957 to 1959], if memory serves me right we were told she was too expensive to run, and stayed , moored alongside until the Arethusa was sold to the Yanks, and she wasa towed to Plymouth, as per Colbins request, and sunk off the breakwater, funnily enough, I was a copper down in Plymouth, and never saw her.
> ...


His name was R.A. Colby Cubbin or Robert Arthur Colby Cubbin from the Isle of Man. He is a distant relative of mine.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

(Applause)
King Ted's Glenstrathallen - wasn't she wonderfull.
I did my long week end on her MAR autumn 65.
Great bunch of guys on her that trip.
I vividly remember the onset of hypothermia whilst trying to right an upturned liferaft somewhere in the vicinity of the Sunk Lightvessel. 
My god the modern generation have it easy don't they - they do it in swimming pools.
That just doesn't make Mariners - like us.
And we went aground too, (on soft mud) about 1 in the morning having just left West India Dock and proceeding seawards - flat out.
We'd just bedded down in the fish hold and were abruptly catapulted out of our bunks (instantaneous decelaration). All hands on deck, running outanchors and god only knows what, but we had her refloated before dawn and proceeded seawards again. No sleep that night - and I'm sure it was deliberate !!!!!!!
Yes and the unrestricted RT examination was performed on board her - immediately post hypothermia - if I recall correctly - I was still shivering - or maybe just shaking !!!!!
The Red Ensign sure had much to be proud of - so it did.
" Great Britain expects " and all that sort stuff. 
It wasn't let down, in my opinion.
Oh No, definately not.
(Wave)

Edit:- _That Nostalgia has got me again. For those who are interested you can see her in the gallery - just type Glenstrathallan into the search keyword box and select Special Purpose Vessels - and up she will come, in all her glory. (it might take two or three goes though ?????? - but she's there for sure.)_


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I did a week on the Glen as part of my R/O training at West Norwood in around 1968. I have no specific memories of the trip other than that I enjoyed the experience and sharing the experiences of of the nav. cadets.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

*Education*

Quite apart from all the Nostalgia, perhaps this website can be seen as having immense educational value as well.
Carefull, and detailed scrutiny of Posting 23, (and edit)will no doubt reveal what I mean.

(==D)


----------



## BMW Simon (Apr 13, 2004)

Manx Mariner said:


> His name was R.A. Colby Cubbin or Robert Arthur Colby Cubbin from the Isle of Man. He is a distant relative of mine.


Yeah if you follow the posts on all the photos (there are 3 or 4 in the gallery) you will find all the above info amongst them....thanks, there are photos in more than one category i.e. training ship, ports docks & harbors, so it pays to check,.......and of course there is Google!

Kind regards,

Simon.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Great Posting Simon - absolutely.
AND don't forget the spelling - get that wrong and you may not see her at all.
God almighty - here I am all these years later - nothing has changed - I still have to rant and rave about it - Damn and Blast those cadets !!!!!!! ( but they were still just "magic" - well mostly)
(Whaaa)

P.S. But now I make typo's - my spelling is deteriorating too - that's what happens when you stop writing reports. Writing (and typing) is important. However don't take my word for it - just look back and see it for yourselves.

(Cloud)


----------

